# Life's simple pet peeves



## Ajay (Feb 26, 2008)

I figured since we had a thread on the nicer side of life we should have one for the annoying side too.


I hate hate hate when I go in to use the bathroom after the husband's taken a shower and all the rugs are sopping wet from his feet!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 26, 2008)

I hate when people are in enough of a rush to cut me off (when there is no one behind me) but not in enough of a rush to do the speed limit!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 26, 2008)

i *hate* when there is water between my foot and a flip flop.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I hate waking up at 6 o'clock for school every morning.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 26, 2008)

Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 26, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!



but your product is amaaaazing...



I hate centipedes popping up in my sink....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










pascal


----------



## kundalini (Feb 26, 2008)

Stupidity is quite annoying.  Shame it is so prevalent.


----------



## leila (Feb 26, 2008)

this is really annoying:
"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 4 seconds."


----------



## Corry (Feb 26, 2008)

There's actually a reason for the search thing....I can't remember what it is but it's a good one!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 26, 2008)

Corry said:


> There's actually a reason for the search thing....I can't remember what it is but it's a good one!



To prevent overload to the server, which technically could lead to a DOS type of attack.  At least that is normally why it is done.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 26, 2008)

I hate when the bathroom is covered in hair. Furthermore, I hate that it is mine.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 26, 2008)

One of my pet peeves is when people call, leave a message, then call back shortly because I haven't called them back yet.  Seriously, you don't need to know the zoning district your house is located in _that_ badly!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 26, 2008)

People *NOT* using their signal indicators when they're making a turn or changing lanes.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2008)

I work at a bank and get this all the time in the drive thru. When people need a pen (and if you are KNOW you are going to the bank, why not come prepared!!??) but they motion their hand like they are writing and ask for a pen....grrrr! Grrr! Grrr!!! Just ask for the darn pen!!! I don't need hand signals!! (LOL, it makes me so annoyed!)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> I hate when people are in enough of a rush to cut me off (when there is no one behind me) but not in enough of a rush to do the speed limit!


 

AMEN!!! This was the first thing I thought of when I read the beginning of the topic! People who do that drive me batty!!


----------



## Ajay (Feb 27, 2008)

When traffic is backed up because of construction and has to be merged into one lane and nobody will let you in.  It's not like they are going to get ahead any faster!!


----------



## jols (Feb 27, 2008)

old people in petrol stations.

people who wont look at you in the eye.

people who moan to me about the fact i use to many plastic bags and i dont recycle

foreign people living in my country and living on benefits that i am paying for.

people who have lots of kids and moan their house is not big enough.

i could go on and on and on


----------



## Battou (Feb 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!



I hate those fking commercials



Corry said:


> There's actually a reason for the search thing....I can't remember what it is but it's a good one!



Searches stress the searvers, If memory serves me correctly too many being done at once from many IPs or consecutivly from one IP could result DNS failure, but I could be wrong.


----------



## leila (Feb 27, 2008)

Searches stress the searvers, If memory serves me correctly too many being done at once from many IPs or consecutivly from one IP could result DNS failure, but I could be wrong.[/quote]


i know, it just sucks when u get a typo... lol


----------



## Kanikula (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad manors - there is just NO reason for it!


----------



## Battou (Feb 27, 2008)

leila said:


> i know, it just sucks when u get a typo... lol



It's worse during staff actions, It took me three days to build the sub galleries on FAC because I could not spell Akatsuki wile searching for pictures that went into the category I was building.....

but, It's a necessary evil.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 27, 2008)

Still being in the office when I had planned to be 300 miles away in Bahrain by now sipping on my first cold San Miguel...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 27, 2008)

Corry said:


> There's actually a reason for the search thing....I can't remember what it is but it's a good one!



I know that you have to wait 30 secs after making a post before you can post again. I think that was done just to slow me down 


I hate people who use mobile (cell) 'phones in shops and in the street. They concentrate totally on their text or call, walk into you and then behave as if it's your fault.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh perfect timing for making this thread.
I HATE my coffee maker.  It overflowed for the last time this morning!  No more ms. nice gal, it's out on its defective-non-vacuum-sealing carafe.

I also thoroughly dislike it when you hold the door for someone and they don't acknowledge you or say thank you.  It's not my job!  I just like to be polite!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 27, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> It's not my job!



I'm afraid it is. Read the small print in your contract.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 27, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm afraid it is. Read the small print in your contract.



Well then, I demand tips (and they should be retroactive)!


----------



## matt-l (Feb 27, 2008)

i hate people who walk slow infront of you but you can't pass them.

and earwigs!


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Feb 27, 2008)

I find it annoying when money takes prevalence over lives rather than happiness.    Also, when corporations make their employees talk like robots. Eg. "That was a great choice" when ordering a  number three combo at *fast food chain of choice*   Followed by employee stating "I have to say that"

  But people will always be who they want and that is what makes the world go around. and for that I am happy


----------



## domromer (Feb 27, 2008)

bad drivers
cold rain
New clothes that shrink in the wash.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 27, 2008)

Mystery pains.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 27, 2008)

Getting the child I'm babysitting down for a nap and finally asleep when the garbage truck pulls up and commences banging.

:banghead:


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 27, 2008)

When you are trying to get off the train but the individuals trying to get on crowd the door hence you (usually solo) have to push back a mob as they glare at you for holding them up.

People who tail gate you when you are going 10km/h over the speed limit already and the lanes on either side of you are completely empty.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

i hate it when people have a f***ing reunion in the middle of the grocery aisle that i need to be in. they are too self centered to notice that they have the whole aisle blocked and no one can get through!!!

all i want to do is buy that damn can of cat food. take it home and open it up so the little self serving SOB cat can turn his nose up and refuse to eat it and never appreciate the fact that i got so PO'd at the store that i practically stroked out.


----------



## Ajay (Feb 27, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> i hate it when people have a f***ing reunion in the middle of the grocery aisle that i need to be in. they are too self centered to notice that they have the whole aisle blocked and no one can get through!!!
> 
> all i want to do is buy that damn can of cat food. take it home and open it up so the little self serving SOB cat can turn his nose up and refuse to eat it and never appreciate the fact that i got so PO'd at the store that i practically stroked out.


 

:hug::


----------



## Meysha (Feb 28, 2008)

I hated it that in the USA you have to pay for your fuel *before* you fill the car up. I mean seriously! How frikkin annoying. Then if you don't use the amount you paid for you have to go in again anyway and get change!!! ARGHGHGH!

And, I hate speed limiting on my internet.

and.... I hate it when there's a bit of condensation in your fridge and it runs down the back to the bottom vege drawer and all your veges go soggy... or they just plain freeze coz the fridge decided to turn in to a freezer for some damn reason.


----------



## Battou (Feb 28, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> i hate it when people have a f***ing reunion in the middle of the grocery aisle that i need to be in. they are too self centered to notice that they have the whole aisle blocked and no one can get through!!!
> 
> all i want to do is buy that damn can of cat food. take it home and open it up so the little self serving SOB cat can turn his nose up and refuse to eat it and never appreciate the fact that i got so PO'd at the store that i practically stroked out.



Last time That happened to me I damn near got kicked out of the store.

Tell me I'm rude....:angry1:


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 28, 2008)

The Human Race ....... not every day ..... just most ......


----------



## dpolston (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate the sight of disrespectful kids (or people in general) towards other people. The thought of watching a teenager rolling his eyes or saying "phhtt... whatever!" to his mom makes me want to beat his little "pretend thug" hiney!

And don't get me started on the pants below the butt thing! _"I do not want to see your skid-mark stained underwear!"_

<god... it's good to vent>

"And another thing..."     =op


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 28, 2008)

i can't post in this, my list will be far to long...


----------



## Fangman (Feb 28, 2008)

Mobile phones used in restaurants or sitting along side you in trains so you feel that you have to talk quietly to your companion.   I asked one soul if the conversation was private or could all of us in the carriage join in - went down well with the rest of the travellers as he seemed to feel it was necessary to shout at the thing.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 28, 2008)

People stopping at the end of an escalator, blocking the way... or having a conversation on onse side of a crystal door... and when you approach the other side they just remain there, blocking the way.

Oh, and people who crytizice one thing and eventually do the same.


----------



## bhop (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate driving an hour in L.A. traffic to go 13 miles to work, and that's one way... every friggin' day.. 

I hate when you go to a tiny restaurant with about 10 parties waiting and someone that's finished with their meal is sitting there chatting for a half hour.


----------



## Dominic (Feb 28, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!  Head-On!  Apply directly to the forehead!




HAHAHAHAHAHA!  Awesome!


----------



## [JR] (Feb 28, 2008)

Battou said:


> Searches stress the searvers, If memory serves me correctly too many being done at once from many IPs or consecutivly from one IP could result DNS failure, but I could be wrong.


Nah, DNS is distributed by your ISP's DNS server, or in my case, OpenDNS... searches get the server to look in database for data not necessarily in order (data is stored in rows, sometimes searches fetches rows that are very far apart). The database engine is quite a pig, it'll eat up all the resources it can, so there's a limit on how often you can search because it puts stress on the database engine and slows everything else down. Now it's not so bad for dual and quad core servers, but it would still slow down the forums.

I hope that makes sense, anyway... my pet peeve... hum, I'd say smartasses who think they **** gold out their ass.


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 28, 2008)

Ajay said:


> :hug::



TY i needed that


----------



## Meysha (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate it when your new camera is coming via UPS and you have the tracking number and everything... and you've been watching it come over from Hong Kong, and then it sat in Sydney for a day, and then it got to Brisbane, and it was dispatched at 5:53am for delivery..... and you jump up every time you hear a truck drive past..... and it's STILL not here yet!!


----------



## cosmom3 (Feb 28, 2008)

^ I got that beat. My Mac Pro was supposed to be here on the 14th...than they canceled it to Feb 22nd, I went insane. I ordered in early Jan 


Things that annoy me are as follows

1) People who dont say thank you

2) "I'm not a pot head" (whom smoke each week of the month)

3) Egotistical people in a position of power whom think they can do whatever they please.

4) And lastly $hit talkers who think there problems will be solved by complaining about them.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 29, 2008)

bhop said:


> I hate when you go to a tiny restaurant with about 10 parties waiting and someone that's finished with their meal is sitting there chatting for a half hour.



There is a town not too far from me (a very resort type, get-a-way town), they have a mom and pop restaurant that has as a printed logo: "Eat, and Get The Hell Out". It's printed on the signs outside.

They want to to enjoy yourself and eat all you want but they will kick you out if you stay too long!

<I need to go back there and grab a photo and buy a t-shirt.>


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Feb 29, 2008)

I hate when things like doors and drawers and tops are not closed all the way


----------



## Ajay (Feb 29, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> TY i needed that


 

Y'know - I keep imagine myself hugging drunk Nick Nolte now. 

uke:


----------



## kundalini (Feb 29, 2008)

I have an annoyance with the misuse of the words "then" and "than" on forums. Perhaps it's a local issuse, but I remember Mrs Elerby from high school English and she didn't play.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 29, 2008)

"Professional" websites that have music on them.  If you can't sell your product without trying to elicit an emotion by using music, then I hate to tell you, but you aren't that good.  If you HAVE to have music, at least make it selectable.  

Their is nothing more annoying than surfing the web, listening to music, and have some crappy music come blaring though my speakers.  :er:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> people who crytizice one thing and eventually do the same.



People see their own faults in other people but never in themselves


----------



## Chibamonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

People who can't seem to work the cash register or get my order right at a fastfood burger joint


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2008)

They are working in a fast-food place. What do you expect?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 1, 2008)

I hate it when people hide from me.

My wife does this. If I am in the house, yelling for her, she will hide from me and I stomp all over the place looking for her.

When I find her, she giggles like a lunatic and I am so damn mad I would like to choke her. :x

We have a weird relationship.....:hug::


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 1, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> "Professional" websites that have music on them.


Along with this one, Flash websites drive me crazy as well.  They take so long to load, and are a pain in the you-know-what to navigate around.

I like simple, dead simple for a website.  I hate flashy stuff.

Pet Peeve #2 - People who post full size 10 mp images in forums, especially when they say, "Tell me what you think?"

Pet Peeve #3 - Sticking with photography, people who categorize cameras as either dSLR or Point and Shoot only.  My digital camera is neither of those.

And finally - Snow!  No, I do love snow.  It's the drivers here in Pennsylvania, where you are expected to..... get snow!  We get 18 inches of snow, everyone forgets how to drive in it.  If there is snow for 3 days, we are ok, people begin to remember.  Then it gets nice for 3 days and dumps snow again.  In just 3 days, everyone completely forgets how to drive in the snow!

Ok, one more.  The US automotive consumer.  I need a new car and I guess I will be stuck with something used.  Everything available here is automatic!  Automatic transmission, ABS, traction control, stability control, climate control....  Heck, I can't even put my wife's new vehicle in 4wd when there is snow on the roads.  The 4wd is automatic.  I can't stand being forced to run the AC compressor in 5 degree temperatures because I don't want the HVAC system blowing directly on me.  If I want to dehumidify the air, I'll select the AC button myself!  I'm not that stupid that I need it to be forced upon me!


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Y'know - I keep imagine myself hugging drunk Nick Nolte now.
> 
> uke:


LMAO!!!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2008)

Having to do laundry on Saturday morning with a massive hangover

Having pink socks on Saturday morning with a massive hangover


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 1, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Having pink socks on Saturday morning with a massive hangover


----------



## Ajay (Mar 1, 2008)

Not knowing exactly what the speedlight stand was for my sb-600 when I got it several months ago and set it aside and now knowing what it is and *not being able to find it*.   :cry:


----------



## Antithesis (Mar 1, 2008)

Hypocrits in general. For example, my girlfriend making a huge mess, not cleaning it up and then yelling at me for leaving any type of mess. And even worse, getting mad at me for putting off doing the dishes and then taking 2 days to do it herself.


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 1, 2008)

The drunk in a club who wants to "see" my camera by attempting to yank it out of my hands. A quick way to an early demise.


----------



## Meysha (Mar 1, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> Hypocrits in general. For example, my girlfriend making a huge mess, not cleaning it up and then yelling at me for leaving any type of mess. And even worse, getting mad at me for putting off doing the dishes and then taking 2 days to do it herself.



Girls are always right. Haven't you learnt that?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2008)

Meysha said:


> Girls are always right. Haven't you learnt that?


Yes ma'am, I surely have.  :hail:


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 1, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> Hypocrits in general. For example, my girlfriend making a huge mess, not cleaning it up and then yelling at me for leaving any type of mess. And even worse, getting mad at me for putting off doing the dishes and then taking 2 days to do it herself.


Haha!  This one hits home pretty good for me.

My wife makes more of a mess cleaning up a mess.

On top of that, our 8 month old dishwasher just broke yesterday.  Can't get anyone to look at it until May 10th!  She's on a rampage now from having to hand wash dishes!

If she doesn't make three times the mess cleaning them up, maybe I'll help out 

Speaking of the "other half" and family, another pet peeve I have.  I have 2 girls, age 7 and 4.  Guess what they want to eat all the time?  Cookies, candy, snackcakes, Cheetos, etc.  They get a snack of something, say Cheetos.  They get them in a bowl.  Half an hour later, they say they are hungry and want another snack.  This time, the wife cuts them up an apple or gives them grapes or something.  What does she give it to them in?  Another clean bowl!  That half an hour ago bowl that simply only had Cheetos, or a single cookie in isn't good enough to now have a cut up apple in.

And, guess what?  Ha ha!  Now that's twice the amount of bowls that she has to hand wash since the dishwasher is broken until May 10th!  Karma


----------



## cosmom3 (Mar 2, 2008)

Meysha said:


> Girls are always right. Haven't you learnt that?


Thats fine, but they shouldn't be surprised when there kicked to the curb with attitudes like that. :lmao:


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 2, 2008)

Meysha said:


> Girls are always right. Haven't you learnt that?


We have had a calender in our kitchen for the 35 years of our relationship. Each time I am allowed to be correct, I can put a mark in the calender. Every time I can prove Cathy was wrong, I can put a mark in the calender. There was one mark in a calender once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## JDS (Mar 3, 2008)

Today's pet peeve for me - people who think they know everything and are always right, all the while making everyone else out to be idiots because they do not agree.


----------



## [JR] (Mar 4, 2008)

Hangovers...


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 4, 2008)

Being stuck the in middle-of-nowhere due to road closures.


----------



## JDS (Mar 4, 2008)

People who ask you a question then interrupt multiple times as you answer.  I think I'm going to keep talking next time and totally ignore what they say.....


----------



## Ajay (Mar 8, 2008)

Not being able to get the right amount of sleep ever.  6 hours, 12 hours, 8 hours?  Never feel refreshed.


----------



## Fangman (Mar 8, 2008)

Those un-solicited phone calls that always come in the middle of an interesting programme or a meal.  The worst are those who ask for you by name!   One did that when i was a the bottom of the garden and Diane insisted i must know them as the asked for Philip.  Big mistake - said not the best time could I call them back.  It was a financial advisor who gave me the number and I called back about 2am . . .seemed quite upset to be called at such an inconvenient time  until i pointed out that he had no idea what i was doing when he entered my life.  As I said that if i had any more calls from that company - he was my contact number, somehow I was removed from their list.


----------



## [JR] (Mar 8, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Not being able to get the right amount of sleep ever.  6 hours, 12 hours, 8 hours?  Never feel refreshed.


I feel you on this one. I found mine, though... 5 hours.


----------



## Christina (Mar 9, 2008)

I love those people who always have to counter your story with something similar they did. ( only it was bigger and better - of course )


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 9, 2008)

Harleys without mufflers.  It's very rude.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 10, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Harleys without mufflers. It's very rude.


Very much agree. Especially when your 2nd baby also has colic, and you have just _finally_ gotten them to sleep a little when your neighbor decides to go out for a late night ride .

Having 2 kids who had colic for the first 6 months is _not_ a fun time.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 13, 2008)

The tv show Lost. The whole thing. I'm through with it.  :x



















Ok, so I'll totally be watching again next week, but not happily!


----------



## Scurra (Mar 14, 2008)

Fangman said:


> Mobile phones used in restaurants or sitting along side you in trains so you feel that you have to talk quietly to your companion. I asked one soul if the conversation was private or could all of us in the carriage join in - went down well with the rest of the travellers as he seemed to feel it was necessary to shout at the thing.


 
I was sitting on a train recently going to London, when the woman next to me who had been on her mobile phone decided, because she couldn't hear the other caller very well , to put it on speakerphone and shout at the phone. So not only could everyone in the carriage hear her shouting we could also then hear the other end of the incredibly mundane and pointless phone call to boot.

That annoyed me quite a lot.


----------



## easily_amused (Mar 16, 2008)

Some from work.

1) When someone plops their stuff on the counter and immediately start to swipe their Credit/ debit card through the machine, then repeat when the thing does 'nothing.'  It goes something like this...

*swipe*
deleep (from the computer)
Customer: "It didn't do anything!11!!"
*swipe*
deleep
Customer: "Still nothing"
*swipe*
deleep
Me: STOP IT!!  I have to actually log on first.  I will tell you when to swipe.

Then at the end of the transaction, they ask "Am I going to be double (or triple or how many times I swiped my card) charged??" 

Me: :banghead:

2)  People who hold up the line to dig all through their purse/pockets/ friend's pockets and purses/ diaper bags/ whatever to find exact change.

2b) People who find exact change after they gave me bills, I have made change and closed out the sale...receipt in hand.  

3) Slobs.  From people who leave their trash everywhere to those who leave a massive pile of twisted clothes and hangers in the fitting rooms. Didn't your mama teach you right? My mother would raise from the dead to smack me upside the head if I did such a thing.

Most of my customers are nice and make my job great.  The sucky ones, OTOH....well...they just suck!  I keep telling my manager that one day I am just going to go postal and whack someone with a curtain rod. layball:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I hate hate hate when I go in to use the bathroom after the husband's taken a shower and all the rugs are sopping wet from his feet!


 
Ah. Bathrooms and men!
That topic could be turned into a BOOK on that special pet peeve of mine!

Using the bathroom (for No2) and not airing it any.
Using the bathroom for a shower bath and not airing it any.
Using the bathroom for a shower bath and afterwards for No 2 and not airing it any ... :roll: 

You enter ... the air chokes you almost to death!


(We have one bathroom for the females of the family only and one for the males of the family only. For a good reason!)


----------



## Aga (Mar 17, 2008)

JDS said:


> People who ask you a question then interrupt multiple times as you answer.



Oh yeah. The same here. I had such a situation a week ago, one guy asked about my opinion on something and practically didn't give me a chance to say anything. I am a patient person, but I just couldn't stand it and ended up the "discussion" saying: So why the hell did you ask if you don't care about my answer?!


----------



## Battou (Mar 17, 2008)

People keeping crickets in the computer room :scratch:   :angry1: :madmad:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

This:

Husband and/or son clear the table :cheer: --- carry the used crockery and cutlery and glasses into the kitchen, open the dish washer and ...?

Find it is full.
Filled with (still warm) washed, clean plates and mugs and cups etc.

And?
No longer know what to do.
Totally lose it. 
Dishwasher FULL?
Oh, in that case they turn totally helpless. No idea what could possibly be done.

So they just put the dirty plates onto the sink.

Done.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 18, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> ....So they just put the dirty plates onto the sink.
> 
> Done.


I don't understand.  What else could be done in that situation?

Quick thinking on the part of husband/son I'd say.  You've got some smart fellas there.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 18, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> This:
> 
> Husband and/or son clear the table :cheer: --- carry the used crockery and cutlery and glasses into the kitchen, open the dish washer and ...?
> 
> ...



Ah yes, I keep trying to introduce my husband to the dishwasher, but for some reason he refuses to initiate a friendship... :er:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr Rodgers :roll: ... I sense a bit of "male solidarity" there. Grrr 

And both "my men" know what the dishwasher's there for when it is empty, and sort of know what goes where, but when it is still full? Clueless...

Same applies to the full trash bag. 
Too full for the banana skin?
OK, so that must go on the edge of the sink. What ELSE could possibly be done?????? :scratch: 
Clueless... :roll:


----------



## Ajay (Mar 18, 2008)

Ahh, men and dishwashers. Mine has actually found the ability to load the dishwasher when empty but in such a way that half of the dirty dishes are still left in the sink, resulting in two loads to be done instead of one.  :er:


----------



## Mullen (Mar 18, 2008)

- Having to wait for batteries to charge.

 - Someone stealing one battery, just enough to make the set incomplete.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 18, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> i hate it when people have a f***ing reunion in the middle of the grocery aisle that i need to be in. they are too self centered to notice that they have the whole aisle blocked and no one can get through!!!quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quickshot (Mar 18, 2008)

Please excuse my noobidity and not knowing how to quote correctly


----------



## D-Ice (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't stand when people (a few people I know) can't keep a constant speed on the highway, when I drive on 195, I keep between 70 to 75MPH, they get on the highway and hit the gas, let off, hit it again, just keep your friggin foot at one point to keep your car at one speed or use the cruise control!!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh D-Ice that is such a true statement. How about when someone is crawling along on the highway and you go to pass them and they suddenly realize they are going 15km/h below the speed limit and speed up along side you. D'oh!


----------



## SCguy (Mar 24, 2008)

People who drive 45 in a 55mph zone, then hit a 35mph zone and continue going 45. 
Singing a check in the bank parking lot, accidentally hitting the horn while signing on the steering wheel. 
A nice box of Krispy Kremes at work - empty. 

RD


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 24, 2008)

When my baby won't go to sleep until midnight and my older children are up at 5am.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 25, 2008)

CD and DVD wrapping and stickers.  Who unwraps a DVD case in a store and steals the disc these days anyways?!?


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 25, 2008)

this one is pissing me off to no extent...there is this new person in the office and out of no where they will start coughing and its this repetitive cough that doesn't stop for around 5 minutes or so...i actually had to go downstairs yesterday because it was driving me crazzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

i know if this person just would get a drink of water or something it would stop. I have even offered water, but no, this person doesn't drink water "I don't like the taste" AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## quickshot (Mar 25, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> this one is pissing me off to no extent...there is this new person in the office and out of no where they will start coughing and its this repetitive cough that doesn't stop for around 5 minutes or so...i actually had to go downstairs yesterday because it was driving me crazzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> i know if this person just would get a drink of water or something it would stop. I have even offered water, but no, this person doesn't drink water "I don't like the taste" AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


 


How about the people that sniffle for the longest time and let everone around them hear the snotty, nasty noises they can make. Offer them a tissue and they're completely disinterested. "No thanks." Grosses me out beyond belief.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh yes, quickshot, you are sooo right. We have one lady in CHOIR REHEARSAL (of all places) do this. Over and again and again. Sniffle. Sniffle. Sniiiifffle. Ugh. "Hey, take this!" (paper hanky). "No thanks, nothing helps". But we may suffer it - and in choir practise even? Oh nooo! :roll:


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 26, 2008)

its funny you bring that up...we had a person like that working at one of our locations that i was going to nearly every day for a few weeks. One day i said jokingly "hey lay off the blow!" he stopped the sniffing after that 



quickshot said:


> How about the people that sniffle for the longest time and let everone around them hear the snotty, nasty noises they can make. Offer them a tissue and they're completely disinterested. "No thanks." Grosses me out beyond belief.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 26, 2008)

When my children won't stop fighting/bickering/whining/complaining! Gaah! Just give it rest!


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 26, 2008)

In general, I hate, hate, HATE people who think they are better than everyone else. Cocky, arrogant people. I have a story that goes along with this and need to vent, so bear with me.
I work as a reporter for a community newspaper. My paper is one of about 17 or so other community newspapers owned by a large daily that pretty much owns every other publication in and around the city. 
Anyway, I worked with this guy for almost two years until this past November when he got a "promotion" (I put that in quotations because it was pretty much a lateral move and a position that no one else wanted) within the company and moved to an afternoon "supplement" of the large daily in the city.
Though that paper is pretty much a joke, he thinks he is hot **** now because he can say he works for the daily and has taken it upon himself to edit our paper! Since he lives close to our office and obviously has a lot of free time on his hands, he periodically stops in with an issue of our paper from the previous week all red-inked up from his edits and tells my editor all of the things that he thought should have been different, etc.
Now I am all for and can take constructive criticism, but coming from him in his snide little way, a person who I just worked with for two years and who is not a better writer than any of the rest of us here, it makes me want to haul off and sock him every time I see him. 

Sorry for the rant. I feel better now.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 26, 2008)

the flu


----------



## Ajay (Mar 26, 2008)

My husband's car not starting while I'm here at Ft. Benning needing it for transportation.

*WARNING - RANT AHEAD*

It was in the shop and supposedly fixed last week - they replaced the alternater. Then on Sunday morning - won't start. Sunday afternoon - starts. Monday mornig 4:40am when I need to drive my husband to his barracks - won't start. The garage tows it, charges us for the tow even though they were supposed to have fixed it the first time and replaces the coils to something. So Tuesday I finally get to pick it up and it starts and we meet friends for dinner. All is good.

This morning at 3:30am when I need to drive my husband again to his barracks - won't start. The garage says that they can't do anything else for it besides replace random parts.

I've been outside trying it like every hour and still no luck. There were things that really needed to be done today - not to mention the fact that we are supposed to be leaving here tomorrow for Tampa and Miami before heading home.

Plus, my husband hasn't gotten paid since Jan 15. They promised him that he would get it all today and guess what - it's not there. Great.  Effing fantastic. I'm having a wonderful week - how about you? I'm off to call a taxi I guess.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2008)

Thankfully, my week (so far) has not been so bad! My car is not failing me (as yet), and I hope it will stay kind and faithful for several years to come.

Now, back to the pet peeves.

One of mine is that of creating a plural word by using the apostrophe + s. 
Sorry, but that really is a peeve of mine. (And I understand the word as something that is insignificant in the first place, but quite niggling, all the same?). 

Use of the apostrophe + s is the *English* genitive form. But ---

--- *NOT* the German one! The German genitive form comes *without* the apostrophe (which is how we arrive at yet another of my pet peeves  - since too many Germans use the British genitive form in written language these days).

Oh.
And yet another one!
The use of the English language (in a way that no English speaking person would ever speak, for example) in German advertisments, in the shops, in public places like train stations, bus stations, airports, etc., _only_ to appear more "international".


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 1, 2008)

_American Idol._  'Nuff said.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 22, 2008)

When you try to tell your property manager that there is still something wrong with your washing machine even after they've sent a guy out to fix it, and the guy says that the new part he put in just needs to be "broken in" and that's why it's making a high pitched squealing noise on the spin cycle and smelling like burnt rubber. 

So you take him at his word since he is supposed to be a professional after all and continue to use the washer and then go downstairs after doing a few loads to check on the one currently in there just in time to see SMOKE filling your kitchen from the little laundry closet. :er:  :angry1:


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 22, 2008)

who/whom
they're/their/there
then/than


----------



## msf (Apr 22, 2008)

Meysha said:


> I hated it that in the USA you have to pay for your fuel *before* you fill the car up. I mean seriously! How frikkin annoying. Then if you don't use the amount you paid for you have to go in again anyway and get change!!! ARGHGHGH!
> 
> And, I hate speed limiting on my internet.
> 
> and.... I hate it when there's a bit of condensation in your fridge and it runs down the back to the bottom vege drawer and all your veges go soggy... or they just plain freeze coz the fridge decided to turn in to a freezer for some damn reason.



What gas station did you use?  Here you can either pay inside after you get the gas *if they are open* or pay with a credit card, no need to go inside.  I think they preauthorize $75 or something, but only charge the actual amount.  With the cost of gas, that preauthorize may have to be raised to $150.

I also dislike it when people pull out infront of you and then take their time to excellerate or dont do the speed limit, while there is no one behind you.


----------



## Keelvin (Apr 11, 2009)

It is good sound keep it up


----------



## Blank (Apr 11, 2009)

I could own this thread....i'm divorced!


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 11, 2009)

In forums: folks who don't take time to read an IP carefully before commenting.


----------



## ottor (Apr 11, 2009)

People who don't use the "Search" function before asking a question....





BTW, which is better, Canon or Nikon?


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 11, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> In forums: folks who don't take time to read an IP carefully before commenting.


In forums where typing out what you want instead of abbreviating things is extremely simple, my pet peeve is people who use the abbreviations assuming that it is easy to understand.

Why do I need to take the time to read an *I*nternet *P*rovider carefully before commenting?  I don't care what internet provider you use.


----------

